# my LM R33



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

not the best pics in the world I know....not quite on a par with my Swedish friend....:nervous:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Jesus man that looks superb, fantastic. Knew i should have held out for an Lm.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

cheers.. 

heres another pic of my little family..


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Are they genuine magnesium TE37's??


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice..


----------



## Dan_Turism0 (Oct 21, 2009)

really like that colour


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Ed. said:


> Are they genuine magnesium TE37's??


I don't know??

how do I tell...

cheers for the comments..


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

They look like the Limited Edition TE37s... Nice work  Very BLUE GTR, cooooool 

They should have a "Rays Engineering" sticker on the inside of the rim, probably has the size on it too... (probably)


----------



## carbongtr (May 31, 2008)

I don't know what it is but the lm colour always looks special


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*nice*

looks fab rob keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

cheers Dan, get a gallery of yours up... it's the Daddy....


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice motor dude


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi cleethorpes..
Nice car , saw this at kenneth´s place in Denmark..
Did you get get the transfer case fixed??


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

very nice, I like the colour choice for the wheels


----------



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

*love the lm*

still love urs its the works hope life is :clap:treating u good over seas matey will have to plan a trip to the ring nxt year


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

nismo.gt500 said:


> Hi cleethorpes..
> Nice car , saw this at kenneth´s place in Denmark..
> Did you get get the transfer case fixed??


not yet, going to be ordering a new transfer clutch tomorrow... so possibly will be having a drive down to kenneths so he can fit it..if he can spare the time..

the drive home was even worse than the drive down...that rain nearly killed us....not sure what the garage did when they did my tracking but they messed it up somehow..:bawling:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

R33 GTR N1 said:


> still love urs its the works hope life is :clap:treating u good over seas matey will have to plan a trip to the ring nxt year


sounds like a plan.... hows yours now then...is it all sorted ...never got to see it moving.. well not under its own steam...


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

My TE37's were this colour before i had them refurbed in Gloss Black. I wasnt to keen on them been blue up against a white gtr


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

in these pictures they do look really vibrant and glittery...the reality is that they just look plan old dark blue...


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

a few more from the sales add....amazing how blue this blue can look in a very blue way..


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

unadulterated blueness


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

*damn you*

WHY YOU LITTLE........:chairshot
give me back my old le manz:bawling:
still looks AWESOME, have you registered it yet?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

jaytee said:


> WHY YOU LITTLE........:chairshot
> give me back my old le manz:bawling:
> still looks AWESOME, have you registered it yet?


not yet... getting the 4wd sorted first....then the handling, then the eratic boost...(hopefully a pin hole somewhere).. then to the bank begging..

Isn't it blue though....they must have used a ' magic blue' camera or something...it never looks that blue..


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry but those blue rims are wrong!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

BenGTR said:


> Sorry but those blue rims are wrong!


I guess you are entitled to you opinion, however wrong it may be...

In the flesh they are superbly superb....and not the usual graphite grey, gunmetal, or black that many have...or possibly bronze...though bronze rotas are very tasty indeed... !


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

when i had the boost controller set up, it was fine for about a week then just ran what ever it felt like at the time:chuckle:

i have lots of pics from when it was in japan then shipped to here, and the colours varys so much from camera to camera









in japan










japan docs different colour










Southampton docs ready for re-works rx7 tuners car looks faded, custom faded lol


----------



## kr4-gtr (Aug 14, 2009)

very nice! i like the rims, any more info on them? what sort of cash are they worth?


----------

